# Blood found in mouse cage!?



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

My multi and little old mouse have been together about a month now... all been fine... opened the tub up today, and there were bloody pawprints all over the cardboard box they sleep in, an a few little "spatters" on the side. looked in the bed, expecting to see something *awful* and they were both curled up asleep together. Checked on them and there is no sign on them at all of blood, checked paws and belly and everything.

I haven't separated them as they seemed fine, and i know from before that the multi is "happy" to sleep elsewhere when he didn't feel "comfortable" at the beginning, but slightly confused!

Nosebleeds? Or very old female mouse period? Or magical male multi on period!? (I know they don't have periods btw...  )


(Also, i'm sure i'll get shot at, but is it only mice that can be kept with multi's? No other little furries?)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

had babies... killed babies? possibly?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Never heard of mice and multies together. 
has any of there nails come off from there foot? i noticed lots of blood can come off a simple nail thats com off or near the foot.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> had babies... killed babies? possibly?


unlikely seeing as its been two female mice (till one died) and a male multi... 

The nail idea is possible though, i'll go and have a closer look...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've kept multi's with mice, hamsters and baby rats as well as baby gerbils at one time or another but only until around 6 weeks with hams.
I seperated the rats at around 3 months as well but the gerbils and mice were happy to live with multi's indefinitely.

I've not kept them together for a couple of years now though as I just decided not to integrate the young'uns to grow on.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

One little tid bit I picked up in your post.... Are you keeping them in a storage tub type of set up? If so, one of these days, you're probably going to wake up and find your multi decided to lead an escape and there'll be a multi-sized hole in your tub and no critters... They're notorious chewers. I wouldn't keep them in anything but glass tanks with very secure mesh lids.

I'd guess it was a nail, as well.......


----------

